# DRONE above Steamer Lane, Santa Cruz, California, USA



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

Waves not much to speak of . . . but fun...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like they are having a great time. We loved to body surf back in 57, 58 at Pismo and Morro Bay. I seem to remember that we would wait for every 7th wave. Guess it was suppose to be the biggest.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Looks like they are having a great time. We loved to body surf back in 57, 58 at Pismo and Morro Bay. I seem to remember that we would wait for every 7th wave. Guess it was suppose to be the biggest.



You, Sir, are now officially a member of the The Crew.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, what an awesome video, TG ! They just looked like they were having SO much fun out there in the waves.  The water looked so green and beautiful, and probably it was warm, too. You must have to be really fit to be out in those waves though ? 
 I enjoy swimming, but have only been to the ocean on weekend trips, and then only waded around in it up to my knees or so. But even then, I had a great time. 

When I lived in Western Washington, Robin (my daughter) and I would drive to the ocean on the weekend sometimes, and we always had fun looking for "treasures" along the beach . Long Beach, near Astoria OR, used to have kite flying contests along the beach, and it was a lot of fun to watch those, as well. 
Mostly, I have just enjoyed swimming in a lake or river, which is also wonderful, but living near the ocean must be great for you.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm glad you enjoyed the "tour".  But, honestly, the water is COLD and those waves ain't nothin' . . .    Come back this winter when the water gets icy and the waves big and mean...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 3, 2013)

Lovely..looks like a fun time.  I am a water person and an excellent swimmer, but not brave enough to test mother nature that way.  My dog Shotz, who has passed on used to love to ride the small waves on his boogie board when we went to Galveston.  Closest I ever came to a surfer..LOL

*Happyflowerlady*..I used to go to Astoria quite frequently on business.  The last time I visited my brother who lives in Washington, we gathered up the whole family and went to Long Beach to dig clams.  It was a cold rainy day as usual, with no clams to be found, but a memorable trip.  No surfers there though.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 3, 2013)

View attachment 1880


Ozarkgal said:


> Lovely..looks like a fun time.  I am a water person and an excellent swimmer, but not brave enough to test mother nature that way.  My dog Shotz, who has passed on used to love to ride the small waves on his boogie board when we went to Galveston.  Closest I ever came to a surfer..LOL
> 
> *Happyflowerlady*..I used to go to Astoria quite frequently on business.  The last time I visited my brother who lives in Washington, we gathered up the whole family and went to Long Beach to dig clams.  It was a cold rainy day as usual, with no clams to be found, but a memorable trip.  No surfers there though.





OG, I think that Astoria has to be one of the prettiest towns on earth ! I used to want to live there, it was just so pretty and peaceful, and the rivers all coming together, and that HUGE bridge.  
Did you ever climb that big tower that they have there ? 
I can't remember what it is called, and it is a windy stairway that I could never manage anymore, and was scary (for me) even back in  my younger days, but the view from the top was totally amazing ! 
I loved the old houses, and the museums, and there are the Lighthouses nearby that you can see, as well.
I really like Short Circuit , and Astoria was a perfect setting for that movie. 

I think if I was just going to pick a place and spend forever there, it would be Astoria.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the "tour".  But, honestly, the water is COLD and those waves ain't nothin' . . .    Come back this winter when the water gets icy and the waves big and mean...



I've got two cousins (San Jose area) that are totally addicted to surfing!  As they've grown older the coast of California didn't seem to do it for them anymore.  Families aside, they head to Hawaii for their serious time.. every year.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I've got two cousins (San Jose area) that are totally addicted to surfing!  As they've grown older the coast of California didn't seem to do it for them anymore.  Families aside, they head to Hawaii for their serious time.. every year.



If I've ever seen them in the water, I hope I was friendly and didn't give them the "Valley Go Home" treatment . . .    It would all depend on their attitude to begin with, anyway...    There are very serious waves in California, but I certainly understand going to Hawaii!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2013)

That Guy said:


> If I've ever seen them in the water, I hope I was friendly and didn't give them the "Valley Go Home" treatment . . .    It would all depend on their attitude to begin with, anyway...    There are very serious waves in California, but I certainly understand going to Hawaii!!!




...lol ... its the competition in late fall that draws them there (Oahu) .... that's all that I know about it.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> ...lol ... its the competition in late fall that draws them there (Oahu) .... that's all that I know about it.



Late fall going into winter . . . The North Shore, Oahu!


----------



## Archer (Aug 4, 2013)

Loved surfing...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2013)

Great pictures, Archer. Love the sharks tooth as long as it wasn't in the sharks mouth.


----------



## GDAD (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are some of the beaches within a 90 minute drive of the city of Sydney in Australia.
C'mon all you surfers over 20 beautiful surfing Beaches...Come Visit.

http://travel.cnn.com/sydney/play/city-essentials/best-beaches-sydney-200718


----------



## Archer (Aug 4, 2013)

We were in Manly a few months ago G...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Archer said:


> Loved surfing...
> 
> View attachment 1907
> 
> View attachment 1908



Most excellent!  You, too, are now a full fledged member of the growing Senior Forums Surf Crew.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

When I was a kid, beside our very own California and Hawaii, Australia was the place we all honored for having good surf and a great history of surfing.


----------



## GDAD (Aug 4, 2013)

Archer said:


> We were in Manly a few months ago G...



We are a lucky Country, some fantastic places to see within a short drive from our Cities.

Look at the short drive from Adelaide to mount lofty & the hills...Perth is the same. :yeah:


----------



## GDAD (Aug 4, 2013)

[video]http://www.visitnsw.com/destinations/central-coast/wyong-area/norah-head/gallery[/video]


Norah Head North of Sydney:East coast of Australia


----------



## Archer (Aug 5, 2013)

The two pics I posted were recently included in a new surfing film made by a guy here in SA so I'm also a film star now...sadly I couldn't get to the premier night as I was in hospital but I hope top see it some time.
I was in another film back in the 60s but I can't remember the name of it now...it included some footage of me riding a nice left/right break down at Trigs Point here in SA.
The sign on the cliff was for some sort of map measuring, hence the name Trig Point (Trigonometry)  
The second pic shows were the break is, on this day it was flat...taken recently but I rode a 15 footer there one day after a massive storm...the usual break was around 4 - 6 foot. It went left and right due to a reef just under it in the centre...I still bare some scars from it...LOL





...and my favourite surfing film of all time...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 5, 2013)

Excellent, Archer!  I remember seeing Endless Summer in a high school auditorium when Bruce Brown narrated live.  Ahhhh, the good ol' daze...

Remember their trip to Tahiti and the lack of waves?  NOW we know all about Teahupoo!


----------



## Archer (Aug 5, 2013)

Same here, they got to Bell's Beach here in Victoria and it was flat...yet every other day it runs at 4-6 feet and more on a good day...
Robert August was one of the surfers, who was the other one...??


----------



## GDAD (Aug 5, 2013)

1967 movie the hot generation.


----------



## Archer (Aug 5, 2013)

The Sandals...Endless Summer Theme Music...one of the most pleasant bits of music I ever heard and still love it after all these years.
Good Video G, thanks, R.

http://vimeo.com/1235264

The Ventures probably did it better...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKMLB4COC-I


----------



## That Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

Archer said:


> Same here, they got to Bell's Beach here in Victoria and it was flat...yet every other day it runs at 4-6 feet and more on a good day...
> Robert August was one of the surfers, who was the other one...??



Isn't that always the way it goes?  As Phil Edwards said, "You should have been here an hour ago . . . "  The other guy was Michael Hynson.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

GDAD said:


> 1967 movie the hot generation.



Awhoooooo!  Now, THAT'S surfin'!  George Greenough!  "The Inner Most Limits of Pure Fun".  Put a 16mm camera on his back and mat surfed the tube!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

Archer said:


> The Sandals...Endless Summer Theme Music...one of the most pleasant bits of music I ever heard and still love it after all these years.
> Good Video G, thanks, R.



To this day, "Pipeline" by the Chantays is my most favorite.  There's a oh so cheesy video of them playing on the Lawrence Welk Show that's hilarious.  My other favs are Mister Moto and Penetration.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, Pipeline has always been another favourite of mine as well...


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2013)

Just downloaded and burned to CD...
"100 Greatest Surf Rock Songs". Had to burn an MP3 as this one runs for 4 hours 9 minutes...
"Bombora" - The Atlantics. (LP)



01. Surfin' U.S.A. - The Beach Boys
02. Wipe Out - The Surfaris
03. Pipeline - The Chantays
04. Misirlou - Dick Dale & the Del-Tones
05. Surfer Girl - The Beach Boys
06. Surf City - Jan & Dean
07. Let's Go Trippin' - Dick Dale & the Del-Tones
08. Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys
09. Walk-Don't Run '64 - The Ventures
10. Penetration - The Pyramids
11. Ride The Wild Surf - Jan & Dean
12. The Lonely Surfer - Jack Nitzsche
13. Surfer Joe - The Surfaris
14. Honolulu Lulu - Jan & Dean
15. Baja - The Astronauts
16. Catch A Wave - The Beach Boys
17. Surfer's Stomp - The Marketts
18. California Sun - The Rivieras
19. Moon Dawg - The Gamblers
20. Mr. Moto - Bel Airs
21. Surf Beat - Dick Dale & the Del-Tones
22. Surfin' Bird - The Trashmen
23. Bombora - The Atlantics
24. Diamond Head - The Ventures
25. Lonely Sea - The Beach Boys
26. Bustin' Surfboards - The Tornadoes
27. Point Panic - The Surfaris
28. Perfidia - The Ventures
29. Soul Surfer - Johnny Fortune
30. Stoked - The Beach Boys
31. Noble Surfer - The Beach Boys
32. Surf Rider - The Lively Ones
33. Mr. Rebel - Eddie & The Showmen
34. Tell 'Em I'm Surfin' - Fantastic Baggys
35. New York's a Lonely Town - Trade Winds
36. Beyond the Surf - Jack Nitzsche
37. Let's Go! - The Routers
38. Surfin' - The Beach Boys
39. Shake N' Stomp - The Surfaris
40. King Of The Surf Guitar (vocal version) - Dick Dale & the Del-Tones
41. My Big Gun Board - The Rip Chords
42. Kame-Kaze - The Challengers
43. Tidal Wave - Dick Dale & the Del-Tones
44. Surf Jam - The Beach Boys
45. Pipeline - Dick Dale with Stevie Ray Vaughan (1987)
46. Mar Gaya - Fender IV
47. Surf Sacrifice - The Eliminators
48. Surfer's Delight - Bruce Johnston
49. Banzai Washout - Dick Dale & the Del-Tones
50. Surf-Ari - The Challengers
51. The Inebriated Surfer - The Tornadoes
52. Surf-A-Nova - Bruce Johnston
53. Surf Man - Richie Allen & The Pacific Surfers
54. Surfers' Slide - Richie Allen & The Pacific Surfers
55. He's My Blonde Headed Stompie-Wompie Real Gone Surfer Boy - Little Pattie
56. In-Liner (Surf Beat '97) - Dick Dale
57. Balboa Blue - The Marketts
58. Surfin' And Spyin' - The Ventures
59. Big Wednesday - The Rip Chords
60. Surfin' 'Round The World - Bruce Johnston
61. K-39 - The Challengers
62. Fiberglass Jungle - The Crossfires
63. Toes On The Nose - Eddie & The Showmen
64. Santa Cruz - The Ventures
65. Surf Trek - Davie Allan & Dick Dale
66. Gone Surfin' - Gary Hoey
67. Save Your Sundays For Surfin' - Fantastic Baggys
68. Surfer Dan - The Turtles
69. The Sweet Ride - The Supertones
70. I Live For the Sun - The Sunrays
71. Malibu Run - Fender IV
72. Surfin's Here To Stay - Bruce Johnston
73. Black Surf - Surf Guitar Villains
74. Surfer's Life - The Blue Stingrays
75. Shootin' The Pier - The Lively Ones
76. Summer Means Fun - Bruce and Terry
77. Two On The Beach - The Ventures
78. Surfin' Tragedy - The Sentinals
79. Surfin' Natasha - The Mel-Tones
80. Surfin' Time Again - Little Pattie
81. The Perfect Wave - Neil Norman
82. Surfin' School - The Del-Tinos
83. Take It Off - Dick Dale & the Del-Tones
84. Shangai Surf - The Supertones
85. Pray For Surf - The Essex
86. Curl Rider Stomp - The Mel-Tones
87. The Ninth Wave - The Bomboras
88. Caught in the Undertow - The Retroliners
89. Surfmania - The Aqua Velvets
90. King Of The Surf - The Trashmen
91. Parafin Jungle - The Eliminators
92. Theme from The Endless Summer - The Sandals
93. Sex Wax - Surf Nation
94. Mystery Man Live - Surf Guitar Villains
95. Return Of The Surfin' Headhunters - The Mel-Tones
96. Surf Blaster - The Vara-Tones
97. Surf Nouveau - The Aqua Velvets
98. Curl Rider - Surf Nation
99. Ghost Wave - The Verbtones
100. Little Miss Red Riding Hood Surfer Queen Of Hollywood - Jim Pewter


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2013)

If you want a brilliant boxed set, buy this...I did a few years ago after seeing it on TV...music CD and DVD video  of the making of it...

http://www.delightfulrain.com.au/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u_CttIV7VY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO4FbBxFRe8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PGKjPgbTt4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3kL3ttTPSE


----------



## That Guy (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay, fellas . . . are you ready for this?  The Surf Punks!  Most excellent and hilarious guys from the eighties.  Remember the awful Captain and Tennille?  Well, Dennis Dragon is the Captain's younger brother.


----------



## TICA (Aug 7, 2013)

Lovely video although my heart was in my throat a couple of times thinking those surfers were going to hit the rocks!  We have lots of beaches here and a few are the favorite surfing spots.  I've never surfed other that fooling around and trying to body surf which was a lot of fun.  This was taken at one of the better surfing beaches.  I don't know the dude in the picture, but it is off the beach's web site.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

TICA said:


> Lovely video although my heart was in my throat a couple of times thinking those surfers were going to hit the rocks!



Oh, it happens!  There was a jetty I used to surf that you had to take off right in front of and paddling into a charging wave while looking at those rocks was quite the incentive to GO or . . . not and get smashed...


----------

